# LT 1500 axle warranty?



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

i've seen a reference to a 10 year guarantee, and also a reference to a 5 year guarantee. which is it? or has it changed from 10 to 5 or from 5 to 10? thanks


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Best bet is to visit a local sears and get all the information - the guarentee most likely based on how long which warranty plan is purchased.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Last I saw was 5 year axle warranty.


----------

